# Need Halloween games for adolescent boys!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our Boy Scout Troop wants to have a Halloween Party in place of one of their meetings. I need to come up with some games they might enjoy. Age ranges from 5th grade through 12th. They all get along great and would work well in teams. Definitely doing apple bobbing, also the one where you tie orang/black balloons on their ankles and they try to stomp the opposing teams balloons. Going to bring my toe pincher and do a body carry of some sort. We also have a slew of rubber band guns so might do a shooting gallery or have a zombie attack and see which team gets the most head shots. Anything else you guys can think of will be much appreciated. Need to kill 90 minutes. Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Is this an indoor meeting at a church or an outdoor special meeting at a parents home?

If it is outdoor, zombie paintball. Get a paintball gun, a couple CO2 tanks, a case of good paintballs, and make some plywood zombie cut outs. Then fire away. We had a challenge at my party last year to see if you could clear the zombie course (7 zombies) with less than 10 shots. Hard to do since the farthest zombie was about 125 feet away down on a slope. The red dot site and flatline barrel did help though. 

We also played wrap the mummy - teams of 3 2 rolls of cheap toilet paper each, one mummy, two wrappers, 5 minutes time limit. Judge the best, but a second prize exists for who can get out of the wrap the quickest. Just don't tell them about the second prize until you are ready.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Haunted Spider said:


> We also played wrap the mummy - teams of 3 2 rolls of cheap toilet paper each, one mummy, two wrappers, 5 minutes time limit. Judge the best, but a second prize exists for who can get out of the wrap the quickest. Just don't tell them about the second prize until you are ready.


I remember doing that waaayyyy back when. I like that suggestion HS.

How about Cornhole? Here's a couple pics with a halloween flair.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Musical chairs


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It's indoors so the paintball is out (unfortunately!) The mummy wrap is on the list.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You're already doing a bobbing for apples or I'd suggest Bobbing for Eyeballs, using grapes, or hard boiled eggs.
How about an assemble the creature/mummy/zombie relay?
With the body parts cut out of cardboard, and stuck in a pile, each kid grabs a piece, and races to a second spot/location to assemble the creature. You can draw the features (and gore, wrappings, etc.) on the various parts, but don't name them. The first team to assemble their creature wins. you can make a creature in as many pieces as you need for a team. So, if you have 6 kids per team 9a typical Boy Scout patrol size), you would cut each creature into 6 pieces. The cost is next to nothing except for the gathering and decoration of the cardboard.
Hope that made sense.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I second the idea of musical chairs. Not just for little kids. the older one's can get very competitive with it too. We played it with College kids and it was still a hit as adults try way harder.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the musical chairs idea, my worries would be; kids, especially boys, can be really hard on furniture on a normal day, but the competition would only make that situation even harder on the chairs. The second thing is that people have to have enough chairs for all of the kids, and those chairs have to be quickly and easily moved out as the game progresses.
i do think you will need several games, whatever you choose, to fill the night's "meeting". If it wasn't an issue with mess, I'd look at maybe doing a pumpkin carving contest, with many categories so that every patrol has the opportunity to "win". Maybe Scariest, Funniest, Best Classic Design, Most Creative, etc.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a game of "TP the Host"? I bet they'd go for that one:googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Musical chairs with this group could get ugly. We play another game called "steal the bacon" and they are brutal, so we'll avoid games that involve shoving! We have a bunch of rubber band guns so might set up a shooting gallery, maybe with zombie like targets etc..



RoxyBlue said:


> How about a game of "TP the Host"? I bet they'd go for that one:googly:


Oh, I'm sure they would! It would be more like tar and feather the host!!

Thanks for the ideas. Definitely helps out!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

ah, good old steal the bacon. We played that when I was in scouts. And you are right, it can get brutal as boys will be boys. 

The shooting gallery could be fun. You might find shooting down cards and timing to clear a course may get more interest as you then have a leaderboard to shoot for. And make it based on accuracy as well for a bit more fun. 

Play a game of picture telephone. Have groups of 4. Each boy writes down a random thing to draw, like a frog riding a motorcycle. Then they put the written note down and move to the next station. That person draws the thing and moves to the next station, looks at the drawing from the previous person and has to guess what it is, writing the guess on the back and leaving the guess, not the drawing up, then they switch stations again and again to get 3 drawings on the original thing. 

In the end you are at all 4 stations and your thing was drawn 3 times, each time though it was based on what the next person thought it was and wrote down. 

When you are done you go back through and see how your frog on a motorcycle progressed into a clown on a 4 wheeler.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Can I just talk to you right now and tell you I am the mom who is gonna pull you aside & tell you bobbing for apples is a health hazard? Ya never know what the kids might have, cootie-wise. This is a diff time...much more dangerous spit. Call me weird, but I will pay you a nickel if a mom tells you this.

They could lash together (with twine) creepy tree decorations like the ones from Blair Witch.

.....tie a holed donut (PLAIN, not pwodered..trust me..it will ALL OVER the floor)with a string, which is tied to a fishing pole. Eater put hands behind back & other person holds donut pole...try to eat all the donut. Still germy, but not so much...could change string between players, or use a fishing clippie thing (word??) to switch out the strings to each indiv. donut.
Buy some plastic cheap pumpkin ToT buckets, number them and have kids toss bean bags into them for prizes/candy. Make bean bags out of old socks cut down & filled with rice..tie tightly with string. 
Photocopy those fortune teller things that are made out of paper....yes, even boys like them. Have them color & cut out.http://vintagetoysblog.wordpress.com/2013/02/25/paper-fortune-teller-free-printable-template/

You can kill time by having a cake/cupcakes, too. Mixit up with games, activities, food. Older kids run games, younger play. Give out cheap treats/prizes like smarties or dum dums lolliopops.

Best event closer: pre-event, blow up a gazillion dollar store balloons (dont get long ones- too hard to inflate). Fill garbage bags with them. At end of party, dump all bags on floor at once & everyone has to SIT on them (NO hands or feet!) and break them...every piece has to be picked up afterwards.

Pool noodle sword fights...

Pin the Head on the Horseman....

Wrap 6, 1/2 gallon milk containers in orange tissue or spray paint...draw pumpkin face on each..or use 6 gallon plastic milk jugs & draw ghost face on them. Stack up pyramid style (3,2,1) and have kids throw bean bag to knock them over. (I like using bean bags as they dont bounce all over hi Hell....)

They can carve "shrunken heads" from apples....use plastic knives and have an example out and a vat of salt & lemon juice to pop them in to for a few minutes when done carving....pop the apple in a plastic sandwich bag with their name on it...have them take it home & put it in a 200 degree oven **with the door open** for several hours. Might want to post an instructional sign with pics for this one, and have drying instructions printed up they can tape to the bag. When dry, poke in & glue whole clove eyes & rice teeth....

PINATA! Balloon, you mache in advance while watching tv, making sure to attach a loop to hang it from ...spray paint or tissue paper with orange to make a pumpkin & face....cut hole, pull out balloon..put in candy..tape hole shut. DOnt make it too stiff or it will never break (have a jackknife in your pocket for just such emergency). Voila! 
If I think of more, will let you know.


----------

